

The Making Of… Carmageddon - b-man
http://www.edge-online.com/magazine/the-making-of%E2%80%A6-carmageddon

======
sync
“We needed a reference for what someone getting run over looked like, so of
course he was the volunteer nutcase and I was driving a half-ton Chevy station
wagon at the time. There was a car park outside the office, so we went out
there and drove into him repeatedly: he had a piece of cardboard stuck up his
shirt, as if that would help. At one stage, Neil was driving, and Tony asked
if he could floor it and hit him harder so he could clear the roof. Neil hit
him at about 35mph and he went clear through the windscreen! The police turned
up because they’d had reports that someone was being run over in a car park,
but when they saw the camera and stuff they headed off.”

Who knew making video games could be so dangerous.

------
samlittlewood
For those who still can't forget that sound effect, Patrick was the author of
Crystal Quest.

I dimly recall turning up for a meeting just as the infamous station
wagon/windscreen/police incident was winding down, and the reason they were
going faster and faster was that the "stunt man" was finding it easier to roll
over the car.

With a fair speed, lots of jumpers, and a well timed jump & turn, he could
neatly roll up and over that car and tumble off the back (until the windscreen
let go.)

------
WesleyJohnson
Carmageddon was my first exposure to what I would call "tinkering" with games.
I was amazed at the things you could get the cards to do by changing the cars'
config files for speed, weight, wheel diameter and etc. I credit this game and
"reverse engineering" Geocities sites as what sealed my fate in being some
sort of developer or programmer. Not to mention it was a terribly fun game to
play, regardless of the customization ability. I knew it had some controversy
when it came out, but it's interesting to see just what they went through in
getting it made.

------
forensic
Carmageddon was such a great game. Just pure sandbox-style fun factor from
start to finish. At least half of the fun of GTA came out of copying
carmageddon.

I won't lie - when I first started driving at 15 years old, I had instinctive
urges to run over pedestrians. I had played this game a lot.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I hear you. Both me and my brother used to love Carmageddon. Even today, when
I'm driving through heavy traffic, I tell my brother I want to "do a
Carmageddon".

Hats off to Stainless :)

------
JacobAldridge
I still have Carmageddon installed on my computer. And I play it regularly.
And it still makes me laugh (and get frustrated - always a good thing for the
longevity of a game).

------
k0n2ad
I loved the ridiculous physics and damage modeling in this game. You could
literally get your car bent in half and still drive around... barely :)

------
JabavuAdams
What's funny is that I'd never heard of all this controversy until just now. I
spent a huge amount of time playing that game, and marvelling at the car
physics and damage modelling. It was incredibly fun.

